# False Advertising?



## judeye (26/4/17)

I've recently had two incidents of, what I consider to be, selling gear under false pretences, both from a very well known and established outfit. Their website is a bit of a mess on several fronts, but I think the problem is that the webmaster has no real idea of the Vaping scene, or understanding of the mechanics involved.
The question is this... Surely, if the website has claimed the gear will perform in a certain manner, it should do so, and if it doesn't, the seller in question should give an immediate refund? Or am I being a little optimistic here?


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Hi @judeye and welcome to the forum.

I think it all depends on what they have advertised and how the item(s) in question failed to meet these promises.

So in essence I would totally agree with you, but perhaps you could shed some more light onto what was promised and what you actually got?

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @judeye and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think it all depends on what they have advertised and how the item(s) in question failed to meet these promises.
> 
> So in essence I would totally agree with you, but perhaps you could shed some more light onto what was promised and what you actually got?



Absolutely. The first purchase, for around R1400.00 was a ceramic deck that claimed, on their website, that it handled dry herbs with ease. It turned out that it was completely unsuited for this task. It's a Mr Bald T atty and a mod to go with it. I called up and spoke to the owner and he said it was in no way suited to dry herbs at all. When I pointed out that it was on his website, quite clearly stating how great it was for dry herb, he said he would change it, and subsequently removed all reference to dry herb, but offered no solutions for the purchase. This was a month back.
The send time was last week. I purchased a Mega Reux 6ml atty and 200w RX2/3 to take the heat, along with a roll of Clapton and some bits and pieces to accompany the rig, based on the dialogue in the description on the website, which clearly explained it to be a builder's delight because it came with an easy to build RTA deck, among other decks. This purchase was in the region of R1800.00. It has no rebuildable capabilities and does not have the RTA deck they spoke of.
Again I called and, yet again was told that they would remove the mention of an RTA from the site, which they did... but no offer to replace it, even after asking to swop it for something more in line with my needs.


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> Absolutely. The first purchase, for around R1400.00 was a ceramic deck that claimed, on their website, that it handled dry herbs with ease. It turned out that it was completely unsuited for this task. It's a Mr Bald T atty and a mod to go with it. I called up and spoke to the owner and he said it was in no way suited to dry herbs at all. When I pointed out that it was on his website, quite clearly stating how great it was for dry herb, he said he would change it, and subsequently removed all reference to dry herb, but offered no solutions for the purchase. This was a month back.
> The send time was last week. I purchased a Mega Reux 6ml atty and 200w RX2/3 to take the heat, along with a roll of Clapton and some bits and pieces to accompany the rig, based on the dialogue in the description on the website, which clearly explained it to be a builder's delight because it came with an easy to build RTA deck, among other decks. This purchase was in the region of R1800.00. It has no rebuildable capabilities and does not have the RTA deck they spoke of.
> Again I called and, yet again was told that they would remove the mention of an RTA from the site, which they did... but no offer to replace it, even after asking to swop it for something more in line with my needs.



I also saw that description, and I can hazard a guess as to who this is. But I am not calling anyone out. Maybe said vendor will own up.


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> I also saw that description, and I can hazard a guess as to who this is. But I am not calling anyone out. Maybe said vendor will own up.


If I lived anywhere near civilisation, I'd just pop into ste store and they might even swop it, but living in Knysna, one has to rely on verbal descriptions and then pay a not inconsiderable fee to have it transported down here. So returns carry a heavy penaly.


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> If I lived anywhere near civilisation, I'd just pop into ste store and they might even swop it, but living in Knysna, one has to rely on verbal descriptions and then pay a not inconsiderable fee to have it transported down here. So returns carry a heavy penaly.


Maybe just start using some non dry herb  and buy a RTA deck for the Reux Mega, dont know what you were thinking buying so much WISMEC gear anyway lol.

Good luck with that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Maybe just start using some non dry herb  and buy a RTA deck for the Reux Mega, dont know what you were thinking buying so much WISMEC gear anyway lol.
> 
> Good luck with that.



I'm a noob, even after a year...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

You probably won't believe a word I say, but the dry herb Bald T was for someone else. They thought I knew what I was doing. So did I.
hehe... you live and learn.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

Well considering this info then yes I do believe you're well within your rights to have some complaints, and even to warrant getting your money back.

To cut to the chase I'm going to make the wild assumption that the vendor is Eciggies (and that is a total guess based on Google-fu)? If that is the case they have always had a really good track record as far as I know. Have you contacted them explicitly saying that you feel like you've been ripped off?


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Well considering this info then yes I do believe you're well within your rights to have some complaints, and even to warrant getting your money back.
> 
> To cut to the chase I'm going to make the wild assumption that the vendor is Eciggies (and that is a total guess based on Google-fu)? If that is the case they have always had a really good track record as far as I know. Have you contacted them explicitly saying that you feel like you've been ripped off?



Your Google-Fu is uncanny.... Since I bought the gear through their local Agent here in Knysna, I felt it best to approach them with the final email. I definitely did make it quite clear that I felt this was wrong and that, if it were not rectified, I would cease to buy my gear from them in the future.

That was 3 days ago. No sign of a reply yet.


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> Your Google-Fu is uncanny.... Since I bought the gear through their local Agent here in Knysna, I felt it best to approach them with the final email. I definitely did make it quite clear that I felt this was wrong and that, if it were not rectified, I would cease to buy my gear from them in the future.
> 
> That was 3 days ago. No sign of a reply yet.


That would make sense if it was done through an agent, as dealing with Walter has always led to flawless customer service. I would recommend giving him a call as sometimes emails get lost. If you want I can move this thread to his sub-forum too and tag him so maybe he'll see it here? Just let me know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> That would make sense if it was done through an agent, as dealing with Walter has always led to flawless customer service. I would recommend giving him a call as sometimes emails get lost. If you want I can move this thread to his sub-forum too and tag him so maybe he'll see it here? Just let me know.


It's very kind of you to offer. Thank you. I have spoken with him several times over the last year and agree, his service has been top notch, however, I do feel a tad guilty that his name has come up in public with this thread, albeit organically, and I feel it could still be resolved without besmirching their name to his regulars. I think maybe the agent might also be playing a head-in-the-sand role too, I'm not entirely sure. It's probably best to apply a wait and see approach for now, and hope it resolves in the upcoming days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> It's very kind of you to offer. Thank you. I have spoken with him several times over the last year and agree, his service has been top notch, however, I do feel a tad guilty that his name has come up in public with this thread, albeit organically, and I feel it could still be resolved without besmirching their name to his regulars. I think maybe the agent might also be playing a head-in-the-sand role too, I'm not entirely sure. It's probably best to apply a wait and see approach for now, and hope it resolves in the upcoming days.


I applaud your decision to try and resolve things in your own capacity first. I don't think this thread has any negative bearing on the vendor, but please keep us updated on how it gets resolved as that is what is important at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

Stosta said:


> I applaud your decision to try and resolve things in your own capacity first. I don't think this thread has any negative bearing on the vendor, but please keep us updated on how it gets resolved as that is what is important at the end of the day.



I certainly will... thank you.


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> besmirching



The last time someone used that word they lost a hand.


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> The last time someone used that word they lost a hand.



You've been watching way too much Black Adder.


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> The last time someone used that word they lost a hand.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> You've been watching way too much Black Adder.


 was referring to the kingslayer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> was referring to the kingslayer


Jaime Lannister?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

judeye said:


> Jaime Lannister?


Yes

Offtopic
Was speaking to Locke about Briennes dignity being unbesmirched and they sat him down and cut his paw off.


----------



## judeye (26/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Yes
> 
> Offtopic
> Was speaking to Locke about Briennes dignity being unbesmirched and they sat him down and cut his paw off.



ROFL. Danger lurks in even the most undangerous places.


----------



## Raindance (26/4/17)

So glad nobody commented that the evends reek of misunderstanding. Can you imagine the rest of this conversation after that statement?


----------



## Fuzz (26/4/17)

Raindance said:


> So glad nobody commented that the evends reek of misunderstanding. Can you imagine the rest of this conversation after that statement?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rayzor (26/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO 

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/4/17)

judeye said:


> I'm a noob, even after a year...


I don't know squat on dry herb but what you describe is false advertising IMO.Do more research on line and consult the forum before a purchase.A detailed description of most gear is available on YouTube. I hate to say this vendor probably won't make good on the purchase by the way it sounds. I hope you I am wrong in this regard.


----------

